# Recruiting



## FaradayCaged (Apr 10, 2012)

Any large companies you know of taking on in the cardiff / newport area at all? Desperate for a job at the moment.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 12, 2012)

Admiral always seem to be taking on. Also SSE up in Cardiff Gate are very busy at the mo'. Also the Sky call centre (but that's grim apparently).

Legal & General always seem to be actively recruiting at entry level, my sister just got a job there.

Whenever I've been desperate for work, Reed in Cardiff (by the Hayes) seem to have delivered the goods. My girlfriend was recently unemployed for 7 months and Reed got her a job working for Panasonic as a technical support for their new Andriod smart phone. It's a proper tidy job paying £9 an hour (she had no relevant experience). 

Good luck.


----------



## shambler (Apr 23, 2012)

Theyre recruiting for security staff for the olympics this week, but the work isn't til summer.
Don't know where it will be, millenium stadium maybe? Or by the pool in the bay.
Anyways my sister was telling me about it, she only had to apply online quickly and choose any day this week for interview, so I think there might be quite a few jobs. 8.50 an hour, too.

Sorry I don't have the website, hope this helps


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 26, 2012)

Bump. Anyone know of anything else? Got interviews lined up for Admiral and SSE but could do with something else just in case.


----------

